# need help please



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I began downloading the new map packs for my ps3 and had to delete loads of stuff before I could click download all. Finally got enough space and began the download, after bloody hours i turned the plug off for my tv wheb I went to bed forgetting my ps3 was on. How do i find the partially downloaded data to delete so I can start again as its saying i dont have enough room again. 
I hate ps3 hdd cause theres bugger all space on them and it seems to just disappear when there's **** all on it


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Might be worthwhile backing up all that you need & doing a format, system restore etc..


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Might be the only option


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

go into the network on the XMB, (in the area where you can look at playstation store) and there should be a download management option where you can see what has been downloaded and is currently being downloaded.

was the map pack for rainbow vegas?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Nope, cod. 

I managed to delete some stuff to get it to work, I've now downloaded infamous and didn't have room to install it  I'm now backing up data to usb hdd and then I can install it and restore everything. And Il prob upgrade to a 300 gb hdd for my ps3 cause this is ridiculous


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Problems solved. Had my old laptop lying about so took the hdd and put it in my ps3, now got 130gb and restoring my old data onto it


----------

